# Waiting for orientation day in IL



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Which local? 134? 150? 117?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Demetrius said:


> Cant be more excited. Heard a lot of good opinions about the program. Hope to get some feedback from anyone in the Chicagoland area.
> 
> Going to be an apprentice for inside wireman.


Congratulations,,,Good luck....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2012)

running dummy said:


> Which local? 134? 150? 117?


The local 701. Its a nice building. That place is an architectural beast!


----------

